# cheap used/new bits?



## LaZy (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi everyone.
Lately I have been shopping for router bits and I bought my router (B&K). I am not making furniture or any artistic pieces. All i need it for is to make subwoofer boxes. So cut out a hole in wood. I have some side cutters from a machine show for metal and they work for me... 

I read few posts on this forum about similar issue, but I really do not look for quality bits. 

I am looking for the CHEAPEST new/used:
1/8 radius rounding bit
45 deg chamfer at least .5 high bit
and 1 inch tall trim/flush bit 

Anyone know where I can get them? Anybody here has old bits that they want to sell? 

The reason I am posting here is that the stores sell sets but I never found all 3 bits in one set (sets under 30pieces) and when i am trying to buy separate they will cost me at least 60 bucks (my router cost me 80- nonsense?)... I checked few sites and the production cost of each bit is $2 each (lower quality) but they charge crazy shipping on single orders or you gotta order 1000 and more.... so I came here- maybe someone can help me?


----------



## Tramo (Oct 27, 2009)

Ebay


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Ebay, and you can get quality branded bits for less than the postage.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi LaZy - Welcom to the forum
Dunno if these guys will have everthing you want but shipping is $7 per order and the bits are about as cheap as you can get. I have a few I got out of curiousity and they are surprisingly good. Haven't used any enough to know how they will last.


----------



## LaZy (Dec 26, 2009)

thanks guys for responses but I checked ebay already (not sure if i am looking at right sellers) the total for the cheapest (being the flush bit) 1/4 in shank bit comes to $18 (I live in Canada... so shipping is lil more expensive- $8).... I am surprised that there is no "cheapo" company for router bits like jobmate...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

I'm sure that Bj will be along soon, he has a great link to a guy he buys bits from all the time on ebay. The price, it's cheap.


----------



## okanagan (Dec 18, 2009)

LaZy said:


> Hi everyone.
> Lately I have been shopping for router bits and I bought my router (B&K). I am not making furniture or any artistic pieces. All i need it for is to make subwoofer boxes. So cut out a hole in wood. I have some side cutters from a machine show for metal and they work for me...
> 
> I read few posts on this forum about similar issue, but I really do not look for quality bits.
> ...


Princess Auto

Dimar 12pc 1/4" Carbide Router Bit Set [DIM-WP123] - $34.95 : KMS Tools, your best value in tools, guaranteed!:dirol:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys 

USED = ????

Here's a link or two 

for the usa side
eBay Store - Super Carbide Tools: Single bit, 2 pc Set, Set

about 1.25 ea. bit
30 pc 1/2" Shank Router Bit Set - eBay (item 130354750530 end time Jan-02-10 11:04:30 PST)

for the Canada side
elite router bits, great deals on Home Garden on eBay!
eBay Store - Elite Tools: ROUTER BIT SET 1 2'' SHANK, SHAPER CUTTER, ROUTER BIT 1 2'' SHANK
Elite Tools Your cutting tools specialist {Home}


=========


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Incidentally, some of Elite's cutters are a bit cheaper off their website than off eBay. Postage seems to be cheaper, too.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## rain (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi, LaZy

I, too, live in Canada, Northern Vancouver Island to be exact. I'm surprised you haven't
stumbled across the FREQUENT discount offers every few weeks at Canadian Tire. A set of 1/4" shank bits in a wooden case is often available for $39.00 from a normal price of $79 to $99. They call these discounts 'lost leaders' because when you're in the store you'll likely pick up a few regular priced items, too. Surely you have one close by, and you can feel, taste and smell before you buy. Good Luck,

Regards,
Art.


----------

